# Traffic shaping crashes the system (SOLVED)

## Lord Spector

Hi !

I've got this problem that is really bothering me...

Every attempt I make at shaping traffic on my gentoo router results in a crash without error... This was a bug a while ago(or so I read somewhere while googling) and it was supposably solved in the 2.4 kernel. 

I'm using 2.6.8.1 and cbqinit (tried it with tc directly too and the same thing happens)...

I have almost everything enabled under QoS in the kernel...

Any ideas why this is happening ?

Regards

Spector

----------

## Lord Spector

Anyone ?

Maybe it's a bug in the 2.6.8.1 kernel ?

----------

## Strowi

hi,

ossey, i can't help, but i have got a similar problem...

I'm trying to use the wshaper-script, just changed UP/DOWNSTREAM, Ports, and deleted those 2 lines that it says to remove.

But about ~30sec. to 1min. my ssh connection to the router gets killed, and i can only do a hard reset. I searched, but i couldn't find any error logs...

kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 NPTL

----------

## abali

I know that this is not a great help but I have been using HTB traffic shaping on almost all kernel versions since 2.4.20, with NPTL and without, and have never had a single crash. Try other kernel versions to see if the problem persists. Also, use the HTB wondershaper instead of the CBQ one.

----------

## Lord Spector

as soon as I get some free time. I'll try the 2.4.X kernel with this...

I'm guessing this will be next weekend...

I'll post the results here...

----------

## abali

All 2.6 versions work here, too...

----------

## Lord Spector

using HTB does the same thing for me...

so I guess I'll try a different kernel ver. now

----------

## Strowi

hi,

same here... but htb lasts a little longer ~15min. and then crashes...

abali: could you please post. what shaping-related stuff you compiled in your kernel, so i can double-check that i didn't make any errors there...

(im using 2.6.8-gentoo-r3,NPTL)

----------

## abali

Here's my kernel config for the related section (currently running 2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 + NPTL, but have been using everything since 2.6.0 on different distros).

----------

## neuron

I belive that might be iptables related, I ran into the bug on 2.6.8.1 on my server when reconfiguring that servers firewall.

server's running 2.6.9-rc2 and that's been rock stable.

----------

## Strowi

hi,

thx for the config abali, recompiled the kernel just to make sure. But the only thing that changed is.. it crashes directly after starting the script (no matter htp or cbq).

----------

## abali

Why don't you try another kernel version?

----------

## Lord Spector

I am happy to report that traffic shaping works perfectly under the 2.6.9-rc3 kernel

----------

## Strowi

hi,

now, after i already updated to gentoo-dev-2.6.8-r7 (which crashed also), i tried the ck-2.6.8.1-r9-kernel, which seems to work fine, up and running traffic-shaping since >1 hr...

----------

## nunne

I am having the same problem with my kernel...  that the systems hangs.. running 2.6.8-gentoo-r10.. 

is the only solution to upgrade to a late 2.6.9 kernel? because I hate using kernels that hasen't been deemed stable yet :/ had not so pleasant experinences with a nitro kernel.

----------

## Strowi

hi,

as i posted above, you could also try another kernel-flavour like ck-sources, vanilla-source (i think these are the 'original/stablest' versions).

----------

## Lord Spector

I can only vouch for the 2.6.9 kernel... but if you have a lot of time on your hands, you can do some testing and find out which version is the break-point of this problem   :Wink: 

This should also be reported to bugzilla, if it hasn't been already...

----------

## nunne

I have gotten it to work now with the gentoo-sources.. namely 2.6.8-gentoo-r10! it workes perfectly.. just compiled everything under QoS as modules (except the one that warns not to be used with iproute2).. it's great  :Very Happy:  I get rock solid downloadspeeds, pingtimes while uploading at full speed with my dsl now.. woohoo!

----------

